# New MP9 - Dealer said to shoot 150 rounds first, then clean



## Coop1969 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm new to guns, and everywhere i've looked says to strip and clean all handguns before first use. I bought a brand new S&W MP9 from the largest dealer in Charlotte (Hyatt Guns), and the guys was adamant that I should put 150 rounds through it before cleaning. He verified this several times. Even the S&W manual says to clean first. I'm leaning toward ignoring his advice and cleaning the gun before first use. Any thoughts?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

When in doubt, follow the manufacturers instructions. Personally, I've always cleaned and lubed all new firearms before shooting. I think most gun owners do the same thing. We all like our things a certain way, ya know !


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

When I purchase a new gun the first thing I do is put at least 50 rounds through it. I go from the register to the range. The last gun I purchased was my Kimber 1911 and I put 1000 rounds through it before it ever left the gun store.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

Always clean and lube before shooting... yes this is correct. For shipping and storage most manufacturers use a thick protective oil, and you want to get that off before shooting. People seem to give a lot of bad advice when it comes to this. The manual trumps anything you're told.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

My lgs told me the same thing with my m&p. but I trusted the manual more that says before first use. It's an easy gun to clean and not a big deal really.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Disappointed. I thought you had purchased an MP9 which is a Brügger & Thomet / Styr Machine pistol

Only to find you just have an M&P


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

++++++++++ 1


hud35500 said:


> When in doubt, follow the manufacturers instructions. Personally, I've always cleaned and lubed all new firearms before shooting. I think most gun owners do the same thing. We all like our things a certain way, ya know !


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

I've always thoroughly cleaned mine before I shoot them for the first time.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree, always clean and lube before shooting. My not help but it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe the gun dealer cleaned and lubed the gun already. The gun will show and display better before sale.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You don't need to to a thorough or detailed cleaning before taking it to the range for the first time, unless it has a lot of oil in and on it and/or a lot of debris in the barrel. The three M&P's I own did not come from the factory drenched in oil. So I did a cursory cleaning of the internals and the barrel before its first trip to the range.

In any case, you're best served to follow the manufacturer's recommendations in your owner's manual rather than some gun store wannabe-guru. It's truly amazing how much crap those types dispense under the guise of knowledge just because they work in a gun store.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I wonder what the reasoning behind shooting 150 before cleaning it was? What would be gained by such action?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Clean and lube first ...err on the side of caution


----------



## ssureshot (Jan 7, 2013)

After a new purchase I usually take the time to cuddle up with a new piece, give it some love and attention.. Clean her all up and give her a nice proper lube job only then do enjoy some alone time with her!!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nothing......


acepilot said:


> I wonder what the reasoning behind shooting 150 before cleaning it was? What would be gained by such action?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I clean and lube before first use, and after every use. But people do it all different ways, with no problems. 

I bird hunt with some old farts that use Benelli auto loaders and put several hundred rounds per year through them, and never clean them till they choke down. Some have gone through 6-7 seasons of heavy use without ever even being wiped off.


----------



## dsaucier (Jan 25, 2013)

I would clean it only because I want to know what I'm running rounds through before I shoot it. I hesitate to shoot anything until i've had a chance to make sure everything is as advertised before I pull the trigger.


----------

